# Average prices for cockatiels



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

Whats the average price for a lutino pearl cockatiel? or all cockatiel mutations
I purchased a lutino pearl for $50 and shes a real lovely female, has real strong color and lovely crest, did i get a great deal? oh and i almost forgot shes tame 
thanks


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

It depends a lot on what area you're in and whether or not the bird was bred for showing. In my area, show tiels are around the$150-$200 and the average tiel in stores and classifieds range from her $80-$100.

Btw, lutino pearls are gorgeous!


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

a female goes from $80-$100


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

depends on location, tameness, mutation.


in my area the prices range anywhere between $50-300.

handfed birds range from $80-300

untame $50-150 for most mutations


for some reason whiteface varieties are usually sold for $100-300 at most places, depending where you buy it from here.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

yeah i agree


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Here, we have a pretty large cockatiel show population and in every clutch there are birds that won't be showing for minor issues (such as too much or two little color somewhere, wings that touch, too small, shape of head, etc) and those are offered for sale as pets (that's where I've seen lutino pearls and really nice clear pieds). I've seen really nice birds from these show breeders go for $75 to $200 as pets. 

For me, the addition of any bird is a pretty expensive affair because I'm somewhat of a germ-a-phob and have a fully tested flock. So I have to add a full disease panel and vet visit into every new bird decision I make. So, I seldom look at just how much the bird is but how much the rest of it is. It's usually WAY more. Keeps my love of birds under control.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

You better believe it you got a good deal:excited: I paid about $80 for Candy, my lutino female. She was hand tame and hand fed.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

It really depends on where you live ...supply and demand. I charge $150 for my babies and have yet to go over a week of having them for sale and I now actually have a waiting list. Here in Colorado it is hard to find tiles especially hand raised and tame. Now you go somewhere like Texas and they are abundant so of course cheaper. Our local PetCo and Petsmart haven't carried any tiels in over 2 years.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It also depends on mutations in some places. Here, lutinos and pearls are more expensive. In fact, greys are even more expensive than pieds (we paid $99 for Jeep, a normal grey and right now they're currently asking $75 for a pied.)

In California, they were way more expensive. I paid $150 for a wf cinnamon pearl female who was hand fed and tame. I got an untame lutino pearl female for about $50. So it all depends on what you get for what you pay for.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Jeep. Okay, now that's a GREAT name for a cockatiel.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lutino Pearls being one of the more common mutations here (as well as Lutino and Pearl), they are usually anywhere between $80-$150 hand-raised, and as little as $30 if parent-raised. This can also really depend on the bird store/pet store/breeder as the prices are going to vary a lot.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

eduardo said:


> You better believe it you got a good deal:excited: I paid about $80 for Candy, my lutino female. She was hand tame and hand fed.


Yay! this makes me real happy, i took my bird to a friend of mine that has cockatiels he takes to bird shows, and he told me that my bird is probably worth about $250 being a true lutino pearl female he told me the only downside to my bird is that it doesn't have a band, so the pedigree can be traced back to it


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I paid $150.00 for Mica and about $100.00 for Kona. I didn't know the going price of cockatiels when I got them. Not that there were very many breeders around either.
Money well spent!


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I agree you got a great deal! In my area typical greys are 80-150. I paid $80 for my cinamon female and 50 for my gray male (he had a healed broken leg when I bought him  so I got some money off, deplorable I know!)

I'd love to find a pearled tiel, but It would cost me about $120 here, if I could find one easily.


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

Female lutino pearl - cost me $25 Australian dollars from a breeder, had been handled and was tame when I got her. 

Female Pearl Pied - Cost me $70 from the local pet store. Was advertised as hand tamed but was no where near as tame as my lutino pearl. 

Male Whitefaced Pied - $50 from the pet store. Sold as not tamed but is quite friendly. Still getting to know one another.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help, this shows that yes every place has different prices depending on the mutation and also how tame the bird is


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

retrochick said:


> Female lutino pearl - cost me $25 Australian dollars from a breeder, had been handled and was tame when I got her.
> 
> Female Pearl Pied - Cost me $70 from the local pet store. Was advertised as hand tamed but was no where near as tame as my lutino pearl.
> 
> Male Whitefaced Pied - $50 from the pet store. Sold as not tamed but is quite friendly. Still getting to know one another.


seems that every region has different pricing, on tiels, i tought it be an average pricing all around...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> seems that every region has different pricing, on tiels, i tought it be an average pricing all around...


Nope it all depends on supply and demand. Out here, because there aren't many breeders and the local pet store doesn't normally carry tiels (they didn't get any last year and only have a few right now) I can ask more for a hand tame tiel than I would if I were in San Diego, because in San Diego I'd have to compete with two bird specific pet stores that have hand raised babies, so I'd have to be able to compete with their prices. Plus, the more "exotic" mutations can go for a higher price. It all depends on what's in the area.


----------



## Derkinkle (May 4, 2012)

Some info on my area.

Generally around here greys are the most common and sell for about $50.

Cinnamon and pearls are more rare selling upwards of $80 - $100.

Silver is the most expensive selling nearly always for $100+

Everything else falls somewhere in the middle. Hand tamed also usually adds to the value of any bird because almost all stores buy birds from commercially licensed breeders and most commercial breeders simply do not have the time to train birds when dealing with the numbers they breed. Because of that, hand tamed birds are rarer and can be charged slightly more than a wild bird.


----------

